# Relocating



## olufemiade95 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello, everyone,

Please, I need information about cheapest cities in Germany, job opportunity, study opportunity and the cost of living


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bautzen is the cheapest city, but you won‘t find any job opportunities there.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> Bautzen is the cheapest city, but you won‘t find any job opportunities there.


Therefore most biggest bunch of Nazis..


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Nazis even scored a victory over the Soviet and Polish armies in the Battle of Bautzen just days before the end of WW2 in Europe.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> The Nazis even scored a victory over the Soviet and Polish armies in the Battle of Bautzen just days before the end of WW2 in Europe.


Today's Nazis have less to do with weapons than with the thoughts of the day before yesterday. They would like a country that is proud of the "Brown past". The results of the September elections prove that. They had up to 35,5% !!!
Yesterday the PM of Saxony took his hat. He is a Christian Democrat (CDU) because the Nazi Party had too many voters.


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nazi Party? What are you talking about? The NSDAP is banned.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> Nazi Party? What are you talking about? The NSDAP is banned.


Yepp, NPD meanwhile also, now it's AFD ( means Alternative für Deutschland )
but if you hear what they talk, you'll be remembered to some old speeches.


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

That‘s like referring to the SPD as the Communist Party because some of their members/supporters are for a redistribution of wealth.

The NPD is not banned.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> The NPD is not banned.


sorry you're right - they caponised itselfs.

Over'n out


----------

